

Sanpsta.com - thumbnails on the fly - foo_gz
http://www.snapsta.com/

======
s2r2
I like it very much, the loading animation instead of a long loading time for
the webpage is nice.

But below my screenshot there's a "{{ url_uri }}" which doesn't seem to be in
its right place...unfortunately, it's not visable in
<http://www.snapsta.com/site/view/110> (but obviously visable below the
snapshot)

Oh and by the way (someone had to do it, sorry for wasting your cpu time and
bandwidth): <http://www.snapsta.com/site/view/114>

------
Hates_
Not sure if I really like my snapshots appearing on the homepage without the
ability to remove them/make it private.

------
kljensen
We use Bluga's thumbnail service, with which we've been very happy. Does this
service have any advantages over Bluga?

------
keyle
Submitting any url results in getting a {{ url_uri }}... bug?

------
ljf
argh you spelt the URL wrong in the description - that was the main reason i
clicked though...

Useful site, booked marked ;)

